# Spaghetti Wednesday Anyone ?



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Ok the 26th The Deck is doing a simple Spaghetti dinner, Red Sauce (No Meat) for some guys  and sausage on the side for the rest of the gang? Simple no frills, ok maybe some garlic bread....

Who's in ?
LMK
Rob


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

topped so I know how much to make?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Is that The Deck in Manhatten?


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

C'mon people and book your seat at the deck for some good (not always so clean) fun.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll be there.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Is that The Deck in Manhatten?


*The Deck*

Manhattan Beach Calif,

I have an "in" with the owner :w

food is so-so, drink list is not extensive, Company is questionable at best, price's aren't bad, parking is tough....so look at it as a challenge. 

Poker added to the List, your usual table ok ?

Rob


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> *The Deck*
> 
> Manhattan Beach Calif,
> 
> ...


Ah...there's a great restaurant called The Deck in Manhatten, New York City...


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

It looks like I'll finally be able to make it!

Looking forward to my first "Deck" experience!

See you there


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Barrythevic said:


> It looks like I'll finally be able to make it!
> 
> Looking forward to my first "Dick" experience!
> 
> See you there


 :r :r Let the fun begin :fu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Ah...there's a great restaurant called The Deck in Manhatten, New York City...


 :c They STOLE THE NAME!!!

Barry, your in great, Mark can I buy you some 'getti ?
 Rob


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> :c They STOLE THE NAME!!!
> 
> Barry, your in great, Mark can I buy you some 'getti ?
> Rob


Rob I wish I could but on a wen. night it is impossible wifie get's home 6 to 6:30 and with traffic going from socal to Manhattan Beach my best guess is that I might be there around 9:00 :c Sorry bud!!!
Maybe someday the wifie will be off on the day you are having one of these


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> I'm in!


gee that's a shocker :r


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Sure wish I can do Wednesday herfs too.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I want dibs on Deems parking spot


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> I want dibs on Deems parking spot


Ooo You ask alot...but see if it's open :z

*The Deck* is now open :w


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I GOT ADVANCE RESERVATIONS ON THAT SPOT!!!!!!

:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Great mid week gathering. Thanks Rob for the parking spot, balloon, food & laughs bud!!!!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks again Rob. As always, you outdid yourself again. Will you please get the right music next time?


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> Great mid week gathering. Thanks Rob for the parking spot, balloon, food & laughs bud!!!!


It's always nice to get my balls busted by people other than "Yes Dear" and The "4LP" :bx

:c NOW I gotta work on that Newberry Park group and what kind on knot was I supposed to tie....


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Think I'm gonna have to drive a tow truck next time I get invited.
Sounds like another great herf. Too bad I missed it again.
Just want to send B'day wishes to Mrs. Gorob23.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks Rob!

I had a great time, it was a real hoot to finally make the deck, uh garage!

By the way if anyone hasn't said it, the food was awesome! Next time more diet! :r 

Hope Kelly's balloon is still alive!


----------

